# Have 2 eggs..Help



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Spike and Trouble have being mating for a couple of weeks ..2 or 3 times a day that i have seen. When i got up Monday morning there was an egg in a birdbath that has shredded paper in it. I just heard a noise and went in to check on them and there is another egg. The two of them are taking turns sitting and turning the eggs. How long does it take for them to hatch and what needs to be done next.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

21 days is usually how long it takes them to hatch. It would be better if they are given a nest box instead of just an open bird bath.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

There are 4 eggs now and i have moved them into a box .It's been 21 days since first egg was laid and every 2 days after that.Today one of the eggs hatched.
The male is doing most of the sitting on the eggs during the day and the female takes over at night.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds as if everything is going well and you already have a baby? Please post a pic so we can see it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the baby! Can't wait to see the little fuzzball!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

They now have 2 babies and will post pics as soon as i can. One looks like a white fuzzball and the other is yellow


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

oooh cant wait to see them!!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac55/wendykn1/ HOPING THIS WORKS TO SHOW PICS SO FAR. PICS OF PARENTS AND BABIES


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

wonder what they'll turn out to be =) sooo tiny and cute! love baby tiels!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Baby #3 hatched an hour ago and doesn't have much fuzz..poor thing looks naked..One more egg to go. Mom and Dad are taking turns feeding the babies.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

So cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> wonder what they'll turn out to be =)


Well the first chick is whiteface because that's the only mutation with white fuzz - all others have yellow fuzz. I can see that neither parent is whiteface so both of them must be split to it. There aren't any other common splits that mom could be hiding (although there are a few rare ones). But there are a LOT of other splits that dad could be hiding. If you get any pied babies that means he's split pied. If you get any cinnamon, lutino, and/or pearl chicks, you'll know that he's split to that color and that the baby is female. The two babies already hatched have dark eyes so they're definitely not lutino. We won't know if they have any other mutations until their pinfeathers start to appear.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything looks great...they are all adorable, mom and dad too. Glad to hear that mom and dad are caring for them


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

All 4 babies have hatched now(one white and 3 yellow)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see what they turn out to be!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure if baby # 4 is being fed enough compared to the rest. He looks so tiny.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

THIS IS AN UPDATE ON THE BABIES PICTURES, ALL ARE DOING QUITE WELL http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac55/wendykn1/


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know why i am wasting my time asking for help cause none was given..good thing there are websites that can help..i won't ask for help again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sorry...your pix is NOT CLEAR enough to show detail. It would help if you could've supplied more info, such as what the baby is being fed from the parents. Does the crop feel hard or soft. Age...etc!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The youngest is now 11 days old and seems to be doing fine now..he got tired of being left out and finally shoved the others out of the way..he is a fighter..going slowly as you cab see in pics above


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

wendykn1 said:


> The youngest is now 11 days old and seems to be doing fine now..he got tired of being left out and finally shoved the others out of the way..he is a fighter..going slowly as you cab see in pics above


 I am glad he is doing ok  KEEP FIGHTING BABY!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac55/wendykn1/ BABIES NOW HAVE NAMES (Koko, Mico, Gimli, Juno )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

UPDATED PHOTOS OF MY 4 BABIES..THEY ARE DOING GREAT SO FAR http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac55/wendykn1/NEW BABIES OCT 4/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wiw...looks like you have 3 girls (the pearls) and the grey could be either sex. And both parents must be split to WF since it looks like one of the girls is a whiteface pearl.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Update on photos....Babies are now out of nest, the two oldest went for their first flight on Saturday.Koko took her first bath. Mico climbed up side of cage following daddy..Babies are nibbling on seeds and pellets , veggies and eggs too.Mom and Dad are still feeding them too They all are growing big.. Here are some updated photos. http://s885.photobucket.com/albums/ac55/wendykn1/BABIES OCT 12 2010/


----------

